# inplanting preset EQ graphs from Vizio into my Yamaha GEQ..



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

I was scrolling thru my Vizio and its EQ features (Rock, Jazz, Classic, Pop, Flat) and was looking at how it EQ'd the response. Since all that is bypassed with my Yamaha rec I thought about taking those response numbers and using the GEQ within the receiver to hear what it would sound like. I started and currently am using the "Jazz" setting and figures. WOW!!! That made a huge difference in comparison to the YPAO PEQ. Very live and airy, vocals really raised and came alive. My reference listening cd's sounded awesome, and the "Straight Enhancement" feature can be turned back to "Straight Decoding" and still have a well defined low end. Using the ParametricEQ within YPAO, I had to use the "Straight Enhancer" to provide the robust and extended lower freqs without boosting anything. I guess I'm just trying to get the best, clearest, and most extended sound without "enhancement" features that try to fake the response. Of course turning the "Straight Enhancement" now sounds that much better with the "Jazz" EQ'd figures. My rec had more sliders of course so I just mirrored as close as possible with each selected frequencies.

Anyone else play with the settings like this?:nerd:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

My goal with my system is to have a neutral response, i.e. flat reproduction from 20-20K. Whatever is on the CD/Blu-Ray/source is what I want to hear with no user inflicted EQ manipulation. It may be that the EQ settings you have are compensating for deficiencies in your system/room, or simply that you prefer more/less of certain frequencies than the recording engineers/mixers who produced your courses. you may also have poor quality sources.

My technique is to use Room EQ Wizard to dial n the positioning of my speakers, treat the room as best I can, and run Audyssey to take care of the rest.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for your response. Sources are great quality and I can produce a 20hz to 20Khz real-ear response with a reference and calibrated probe tube microphone laying in my ear canal, all verified thru my MedRx real-ear system I use in validating in ear SPL's in patients ear canals. This all obtained when using "Flat" within YPAO and then calibrating. I just enjoy making sound better and the ideas that support great sound.

I am always curious why things are EQ'd this way or that way and how did they come up with those figures. I guess this is a side affect of being an audiophile, always curious. I wish I could dig into the Parametric EQ and see what its corrected but according to Yamaha engineers that would be impossible for me to see those values, bummer!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Measure using your mics with the EQ on and the EQ off and you should be able to get a sense of the setting based on the difference between those two measurements.

On your system, you say you get 20-20K. What equipment are you using? Whats the range +/-db of your room/in-ear response?


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

For measurements: MedRx Real-Ear/In Ear system that uses various stimuli, white, pink, speech weighted, broadband, various broadband maskers (sounds like a mix of pink and white noise), narrow band (for phasing locations and problems), and so on. Probe tube real-ear measurements done in 5db steps starting at 60db SPL up to 80db SPL. I have integrated (with help of my IT nerd) the use of SmaartLive and a Hearing Simulator that accounts internally for in-ear SPL's and real ear acoustics. My Yamaha receiver and its "Flat" pre calibration algorithm is very powerful when in-room efficiency and room treatments have been applied. I've done my math in treating the room, dampening the enclosures, physical placement of each enclosure, the use of masonry and various spike levels/materials, modeling clay installed in each enclosure, driver dampening and room acoustic treatments (even decorative for the wifey). I've physically measured, then re-measured, and re-measured x 10 before calibration. Treating the room first to achieve the desired acoustic output before using my YPAO.

System: 4.2 setup
Mains: 2-way large enclosures with dual 8" Peerless drivers and Bi-Polar Morel tweets, enclosure tuned to 30hz, damped internally with 20lbs of clay on all internal walls.
Subs: Dual 10" Dual VC drivers placed outside each main tower tuned to 20hz each damped with 10lbs of clay on each internal wall.
Rears: Fluance 3-ways heavily spiked/taller 4"

Reference listening position: Mains 60" apart and 13 feet to ear canals, rears 4ft to ear canals. YPAO measures 14ft for subs to ear canals. Its really like 13.5 via digital tape measurement.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Damped with clay? Wow, that's serious.

Looks like a nice system.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks! I'm all about reducing cabinet vibrations. The more its damped the better the sound for me. I've lightly stuffed the enclosures with dacron but not too much just for the drivers. I want to control the enclosures first with the clay then the drivers. I did the clay thing over Thanksgiving holiday and it was a pita! I learned to better source the blocks of clay to make it easier. I worked for at least 8 or 9 hours a day over the 4 days just to do it. Family was over and had nothing else pressing so I enjoyed every minute of it even though it was so consuming. My hands were so sore!


----------

